# Chen Tai chi in Missouri



## Katsu Jin Ken (Mar 3, 2005)

anyone know anyone that teaches chen tai chi in the springfield missouri area? if you do e-mail me at Entellijence@hotmail.com


----------



## Fletcher (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I've seen fliers for classes around SMS campus if you are a student there. I think OTC offers a few tai chi classes as well.  I know for a fact that there is an aikido class on SMS campus somewhere, because I wanted to go check it out and never got around to it, so if you are interested in that keep your eyes open around SMS. 

~Fletcher


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks man ill check it out.  I need to get some people together and train.  If anyone wants to get together and spar ect... lemme know via PM or email.


----------

